# Injuries



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jan 2012)

An inevitable part of training, but more likely to occur in normal life IME - as last night, when I slipped on ice walking home and fell heavily, twisting my knee and ankle. Nothing is broken but I definitely won't be running or cycling for the rest of the month at least. And for several reasons, I can't get to the pool right now either. Time to concentrate on weights and upper body strength then, I guess...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (17 Jan 2012)

GWS mate, and go for it core and upper body wise!


----------



## Arsen Gere (18 Jan 2012)

Don't undervalue keeping the good leg in shape. I read one paper that said the poorly leg would still keep up with the bad one lagging by about 10%.

I've been down twice this year on the same path running to work with around 7 miles left to run, knee, elbow, shoulder and hand. I guess that hitting the ground with more than one part of your body distributes the load. Once in mud and once on ice. Fortunately it was only minor scrapes and bruising but 11 stone hitting tarmac is not pretty. It was dark so my pride is intact.


----------



## 007fair (18 Jan 2012)

thats tough luck. I would be careful trying to do too much on your injured leg as you would be more likely to injure the other one which would be doing too much of the work. On the positive side - focus on core exercises at this time of year when it is so dark and wet anyway may be great - something you would not have done but will feel the benefit of in the summer


----------



## xxmimixx (21 Jan 2012)

Sorry to hear, hope is not too painful. Sometimes rest in a blessing in disguise and till the end of the month is only 2 weeks so even though it may sound a long while, you can still exercise some key areas. If you are back to full health in two weeks then you will have been lucky!


----------



## Red Light (21 Jan 2012)

Were you wearing a helmet when you fell?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (22 Jan 2012)

Red Light said:


> Were you wearing a helmet when you fell?


 
Not on my knee...


----------



## Red Light (22 Jan 2012)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not on my knee...


 
But you could have hit your head (as in another thread everyone keeps saying will happen if you fall off your bicycle on the ice) and anyway Thompson, Rivara and Thompson showed that not only do helmets worn on the head prevent 85% of head injuries, they also prevent 75% of leg injuries. Wear one, you know it makes sense


----------



## Flying_Monkey (5 Feb 2012)

Went out for my first test run since doing my knee in, today. 6.5km, even pace, and it was okay. There were twinges, but nothing serious and it doesn't hurt any more now than it did before. So I've entered the race I was going to do next weekend after all. I think I can do a 5k at 10k pace and still not embarrass myself. I won't push it for a while yet though, just do more swimming and get on the bike trainer.


----------



## slowmotion (5 Feb 2012)

Bad luck FM. I'm not a medic but I know someone who is. A few ibuprofen act as a passable anti-inflammatory, they say.

Edit: My "medical mole" has been a mad keen runner for decades and has recently ventured into Triathlons. Her top tip is to get a pair of shoes that work well on the bike and also for running. That way, you don't lose time in "transition". Sometimes it works well for her if she is up against a person who is marginally better.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Feb 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Her top tip is to get a pair of shoes that work well on the bike and also for running


 
Problem is that this is almost impossible - you need a hard plate for cycling shoes to get the maximum power transfer, and you need a flexible sole for running shoes...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 May 2012)

Argh... last few days I have been off with a sudden an inexplicable shoulder muscle injury. It has been hurting pretty much all the time, but is worse when I do really minor everyday movements - which I guess is how it happened. I have been trying to relax and taking Ibuprofen, but this is a long weekend in Canada, the weather is amazing and I was planning on some long bricks. Oh, well...


----------

